# childminding: what is the going rate for minding a one year old little girl?



## PatC (27 May 2007)

Hi Guys.
Just wondering what the going rate for childminding a one year old little girl is. My friends workmate has just asked me to mind her child but I don't have a clue what to charge her. It would be three days a week from 9.30-5.30. It would suit me as I am at home with my own kids anyway.


----------



## ajapale (27 May 2007)

*Re: childminding*

I find www.rollercoaster.ie very good for this type of question.


----------



## Kiddo (27 May 2007)

You could also try www.magicmum.com


----------



## SarahMc (28 May 2007)

It depends where in the country you are.  National average about 130 for a week.  Dublin average about 170, so 100 for 3 days is fair.


----------



## nelly (28 May 2007)

http://www.childminding.ie
rates of pay used to be on this but i can't find it now. email them. It is useful for new childminders to check out.


----------



## ClubMan (28 May 2007)

has some indicative rates in case that helps. Bear in mind that the going rate for childminding (e.g. all day including meals, playtime, walkies etc.) versus babysitting (e.g. just for a few hours in the evening when they will usually be in bed) are different.


----------

